# 10' 1-4 Spinner



## susanobx (Nov 24, 2007)

I have been fishing this rod for the last couple of weekends. I have thrown metal with it as well as the RiverRig. I believe that 2oz is the sweet spot. It's light enough to cast for hours, but tough enough to chunk 4oz if needed (like yesterday's conditions). I had no problem getting the glass minnow to zing with ease. Getting the fleas to the bar was no problem either as you can see by the smile on my face! To sum it up in three words; I LOVE IT!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Nice fish Susan ... ole Percy is sneaking in on your spot you better watch him movin his spike into your spot ... is that a naked rig ?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks Susan!


----------



## susanobx (Nov 24, 2007)

No surfchunker, it's the "pretty in pink"! Don't worry, I keep my eye on Percy. To his credit, he did catch one after me, however; is was a bit smaller! lol
Dinner at our house!


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Did you grill that or put it under the broiler? It looks gorgeous!
This was the first time that I fileted some of the ones that I caught, and actually breaded and fried the smaller ones.
My Sweetie declared the fried ones the best fried fish of the week.
My usual method is to cut them open, clean them out, and just put them under the broiler with butter, lemon, salt, pepper, a little parsely, and a little white wine in the pan underneath.
Peel the skin off and the meat just slides right off the bones.

View attachment 7936


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh, and the Pretty in Pink was working for me this week too!
I also did well with whatever you call the pale lavender ones.
Thanks Susan!
TjB


----------



## susanobx (Nov 24, 2007)

I rubbed it down with olive oil after I scored it and then added a dry rub. I then pan seared it in butter and olive oil. Delish! I just to fillet them but they are much better on the bone.


----------

